# Learning



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

I have such a passion for learning and always have. But now that I have grasped and my heart has been open to the doctrines of grace, reformed/covenant theology, and new eschatology, I just can't get enough. It's like I'm 13 all over again hearing truths for the first time!

Would you all suggest a "method" or learning?

For example, I have been in deep study of partial preterism and Post Mill. I have read 6 books or so (and scripture) studying these two things. I have 4 or 5 more books on those subjects.

I am also intrested in other studies as well. Lordship salvation was something I studied heavily while dispensational. John MacArthur books taught me alot in that regard. Are there better "Lordship salvation" books by reformed authors? If so I would love to read them as well. Does MacArthur error in his Lordship teachings at all?

Would you all suggest studying one subject before moving on to another, or is jumping around ok?

I have such a passion for this that it almost drives me nutty, if that makes any sense....


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I have such a passion for learning and always have. But now that I have grasped and my heart has been open to the doctrines of grace, reformed/covenant theology, and new eschatology, I just can't get enough. It's like I'm 13 all over again hearing truths for the first time!
> 
> Would you all suggest a "method" or learning?
> ...



I think you should start with the main things that are vital - start with soteriology, means of grace, covenant theology in systematics. Get a good commentary or two (Henry and Calvin I suggest) and go through the main books of Scripture (Genesis, Exodus, Psalms, Isaiah, John, Romans, Ephesians).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Fred!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2004)

Memorise many key sections of the bible:
Romans 3 and 5:12ff
Eph 2
1 Cor 15
Etc.
Memorise the WSC
Get Calvin


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

How long is the WSC?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2004)

107 questions
The important part is that it will shape your thinking


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2004)

ANd in debates you will have ready information at your hands


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

Where can I get a copy of the WSC?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2004)

I think you just ordered one in your deal with ANT


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Where can I get a copy of the WSC?



http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~jbeggsoc/jbswsc.html

They also sell copies. I can provide you with several but they dont have the scripture proofs.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I think you just ordered one in your deal with ANT



Well there ya go!

Thanks for the URL too Peter!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2004)

Peter brought up a good point--make sure they have Scripture proofs. Many do come with them.


----------



## ANT (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll throw one in the box for you with the other books. I have a little pocket sized booklet of The Shorter Catechism with Scripture Proofs. Consider it yours.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

Cool, I appreciate that Anthony.


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2004)

For the sake of memorization you might want the actual WSC besides Vincent's extended catechism. You'll have to do alot of page turning otherwise.

[Edited on 29-12-2004 by Peter]


----------

